# DIY: BBS RS Rebuild



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey guys, 
A friend and I just finished creating a blog which is dedicated to rebuilding three piece wheels - in particular BBS RS's. So if anyone needs a resource while rebuilding a set, or just wants to check out the process, give us a click. 
http://bbsrsdiy.blogspot.com/
Cheers,
John


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

about to, thanks for sharing.


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

This is in a word FANTASTIC... The definative word in RS rebuilding IMHO. Cheers


----------



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks a lot! I hope it helps. : )


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

If you're rebuilding 17's, you will find the PDF assembly guide (in the "Tightening" section) very useful. It ensures that the bolts are torqued down in the correct order.
There is even a full size version of the diagram on the site.


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

the issue isnt tightening, the issue is disassembly?!?!


----------



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

I know, that can be a daunting task as well. We're both still in the process of finalizing the disassembly portion of the DIY - it should be ready in a few weeks though, so hold tight!


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (JohnMartin)*

HRE 3 piece wheels are assembled different. barrel then outter lip and then center goes inside. I started working on mine just recently. 
where would one find new bolts?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (BiH)*

BBS LM's are the same way, except they're only 2 piece.
I've never rebuilt HRE wheels, so I am not sure if they use the same size bolts. BBS RS bolts can be found here. (http://store.blackforestindustries.com/wheels5.html)
Sent IM.


----------



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (BiH)*

HREs are awesome wheels! I want some P40s next - haha.
Keep in mind though, regardless of the sequence in which a wheel gets reassembled, the concepts we present in the DIY apply equally as well to any multipeiece wheel - deviating slightly in the tension values of the fasteners, and of course, as you mentioned: the assembly sequence.
If you find that you're having trouble with your rebuild later on, feel free to e-mail me. It's always fun being apart of the process - even if the wheels aren't mine.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (JohnMartin)*

they are staggered 540 19x8.5 front and 19x10 rear.








I took one apart so far just to try and clean it. polished with clear coat. clear started to chip so I used aircraft stripper, it worked very good. now I just need some free time to take the others apart and powdercoat them. 
since we are talking hre wheels, one of the wheels has a small curb that actually cut into the lip. its on the inside the wheel and it was not loosing air. should I fix or leave it as it is? Can it be welded safely? local wheel repair place told me $95 to weld it, small cut I have a pic below to show it. 








I only put them on the car once to see how they look.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I think if you are going through the trouble of powdercoating the wheels, you should make sure they are 100% straight and fix that blemish on the wheels. You'll be a lot happier that you did in the end.


----------

